# Renforth Resources new PR



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

*ORIGINAL: Retransmission: Renforth Divests Residual Interest in Denain-Pershing Property to O3 Mining Inc.*
2021-07-29 07:00 ET - News Release
TheNewswire - July 29, 2021 - Renforth Resources Inc. (CSE:RFR) (CNSX:RFR.CN) (OTC:RFHRF) (FSE:9RR ) (“Renforth” or the “Company”) is pleased to announce that O3 Mining Inc. (“O3”) has fulfilled the conditions of the option agreement held by O3 on the Denain-Pershing Property (the “Property”) to earn-in an 80% ownership interest in the Property and has purchased the remaining 20% interest in the Property from Renforth.

Total consideration received by Renforth from O3 pursuant to the fulfillment of the option agreement and the purchase of the residual *interest in the property consists of C$125,000 and 21,603 common shares of O3.* The shares are subject to a statutory hold from the issue date of 4 months and one day and will be held for investment purposes.
“Renforth is pleased to have concluded the divestiture of the Denain-Pershing Property to O3. 

This allows our team to maintain our focus at our flagship Parbec gold asset, as well as our Surimeau District Project where we have recently completed our latest drill program on our battery metals property without spending or dilution considerations at Denain-Pershing ” states Nicole Brewster, President and CEO of Renforth.
*Previously released after market July 28, 2021
For further information please contact:
Renforth Resources Inc.
Nicole Brewster
President and Chief Executive Officer
C:416-818-1393
E: [email protected]
#269 – 1099 Kingston Road, Pickering ON L1V 1B5


About Renforth
Renforth holds the Parbec open pit constrained gold deposit in Malartic Quebec, contiguous to the Canadian Malartic mine, with a 2020 resource estimate of 104,000 indicated ounces of gold at a grade of 1.78 g/t Au and 177,000 inferred ounces of gold at a grade of 1.78 g/t Au. This resource estimate is now considered by Renforth to be out of date due to the results received in a 15,569m drill program which has been recently completed. This program was planned to twin, infill and undercut existing drill holes at Parbec, to support a rebuild of the geological model and a resource estimate restatement.
In addition to this Renforth has discovered a nickel bearing ultramafic, coincident with a copper/zinc VMS, over ~5km of strike in the western end of the 20km central anomaly at Renforth’s wholly owned 260 km 2 Surimeau property. This prospect was discovered on surface and the subject of a very short, shallow drill program, a more robust drill program is planned for Spring 2021.

Renforth also holds the Malartic West property, the site of a copper/silver discovery, and Nixon-Bartleman, west of Timmins Ontario, with gold present on surface over a strike length of ~500m.

*Renforth is well funded, with ~$5 million in cash and securities on hand (*as at 05/14/21), in addition to the gold contained in our gold deposit.*


O3 MINING INC - *O3 Mining*08:39:46 EDT


*Sym-X*​*Bid - Ask*​*Last*​ *OIII* - V6.1​2.15​·​2.156.1​*2.14*​


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Be careful, this seems like a pump & dump.


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

Spudd said:


> Be careful, this seems like a pump & dump.


It's not the Ukrainian stock market spuddy boy
This is the real life with a real company fully funded exploring in Malartic
Stop your BS or take pills 
You vocabulary is limited to 3 words SCAM PUMP and DUMP

By the way BSB your are not the only honnest guy on this board


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

CEO TALK


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

Stockwatch
*Green Energy & Precious Metals Investor Conference Presentations Now Available for On-Demand Viewing*
2021-08-02 08:35 ET - News Release
Individual and institutional investors as well as advisors are invited to log-on to VirtualInvestorConferences.com to view presentations
NEW YORK, Aug. 2, 2021 /PRNewswire/ -- Virtual Investor Conferences, the leading proprietary investor conference series today announced that the presentations from the July Green Energy & Precious Metals lnvestor Conference are now available for on-demand viewing.
*REGISTER OR LOGIN NOW TO VIEW THE PRESENTATIONS: https://bit.ly/37cWBqt

Participating Companies: *

*Presentation*​*Ticker(s)*​Byron King, Editor, "Whiskey & Gunpowder", Agora Financial-St. Paul Research
"The Revenge of High School Chemistry"Raymond M. McCormick, Managing Director, Energy & Natural Resources, Capstone Partners
"An Investment Banker's Perspective of the Uranium Industry"Appia Energy Corp.(OTCQB: APAAF | CSE: API)Thor Mining PLC(OTCQB: THORF | ASX: THR | AIM: THR)Renforth Resources Inc.(OTCQB: RFHRF | CSE: RFR)Ion Energy Ltd.(OTCQB: IONGF | TSX-V: ION)Baselode Energy Corp.(OTCQB: BSENF | TSX-V: FIND)Blue Sky Uranium Corp.(OTCQB: BKUCF | TSX: BSK)Energy Fuels Inc.(NYSE American: UUUU | TSX: EFR)Euro Manganese Inc.(OTCQX: EUMNF | TSX-V: EMN)Silver Elephant Mining Corp(OTCQX: SILEF | TSX-V: ELEF)Commerce Resources Corp.(OTCQX: CMRZF | TSX-V: CCE)First Cobalt Corp.(OTCQX: FTSSF | TSX-V: FCC)Nouveau Monde Graphite Inc.(NYSE: NMG | TSX-V: NOU)Giga Metals Corp.(OTCQB: HNCKF | TSX-V: GIGA)Nova Royalty Corp.(OTCQB: NOVRF | TSX-V: NOVR)Lion One Metals Ltd.(OTCQX: LOMLF | TSX-V: LIO)Starcore International Mines Ltd.(OTCQB: SHVLF | TSX: SAM)Golden Valley Mines and Royalties Ltd.(OTCQX: GLVMF | TSX-V: GZZ)Arizona Metals Corp.(OTCQX: AZMCF | TSX-V: AMC)Barksdale Resources Corp.(OTCQX: BRKCF | TSX-V: BRO)Ridgeline Minerals Corp.(OTCQX: RDGMF | TSX-V: RDG)Liberty Gold Corp.(OTCQX: LGDTF | TSX: LGD)Outback Goldfields Corp.(OTCQB: OZBKF | CSE: OZ)Karora Resources Inc.(OTCQX: KRRGF | TSX: KRR)Empress Royalty Corp.(OTCQB: EMPYF | TSX-V: EMPR)Bunker Hill Mining Corp.(OTCQB: BHLL | TSX-V: BNKR)Vior Inc.(TSX-V: VIO)Kodiak Copper Corp.(OTCQB: KDKCF | TSX-V: KDK)Heliostar Metals Ltd.(OTCQX: HSTXF | TSX-V: HSTR)Honey Badger Silver Inc.(Pink: HBEIF| TSX-V: TUF)Tinka Resources Ltd.(OTCQB: TKRFF | TSX-V: TK)Salazar Resources Ltd.(OTCQX: SRLZF | TSX-V: SRL)Stratabound Minerals Corp.(OTCQB: SBMIF | TSX-V: SB)KORE Mining Ltd.(OTCQX: KOREF | TSX-V: KORE)Fabled Silver Gold Corp.(OTCQB: FBSGF | TSX-V: FCO)Element 29 Resources Inc.(OTCQB: EMTRF| TSX-V: ECU)Canada Nickel Company Inc.(OTCQB: CNIKF | TSX-V: CNC)Aztec Minerals Corp.(OTCQB: AZZTF | TSX-V: AZT)Granite Creek Copper Ltd.(OTCQB: GCXXF | TSX-V: GCX)Group Ten Metals Inc.(OTCQB: PGEZF | TSX- V: PGE)Metallic Minerals Ltd.(OTCQB: MMNGF | TSX-V: MMG)Imperial Mining Group Ltd.(OTCQB: IMPNF | TSX-V: IPG)Defiance Silver Corp.(OTCQX: DNCVF | TSX-V: DEF)Orezone Gold Corp.(OTCQX: ORZCF | TSX-V: ORE)GoldSpot Discoveries Corp.(OTCQX: SPOFF | TSX-V: SPOT)


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Rich Day said:


> It's not the Ukrainian stock market spuddy boy
> This is the real life with a real company fully funded exploring in Malartic
> Stop your BS or take pills
> You vocabulary is limited to 3 words SCAM PUMP and DUMP
> ...


I think it is clear based on how vigorously you cry out against any accusations of pump & dump that you are paid to promote these companies. If you were just some random investor, you would not be so defensive. 

However to be fair, I looked into the company for you. 

Red flags:
Stock price: 8 cents/share 
Market cap: 20 million (this is actually not horrible but it's still a micro-cap)
P/E ratio: -186x
Has literally never made a single dollar in revenue in the past 10 years. 
No insider buys in the past year. If it was awesome, company employees would be buying.


----------



## Fain (Oct 11, 2009)

Spudd said:


> However to be fair, I looked into the company for you.
> 
> Red flags:
> Stock price: 8 cents/share
> ...


This is an extremely bizarre list of "red flags" you've come up with to classify it as a Pump & Dump and made me smile. 

Firstly exploration companies are not revenue-producing. Their job is to drill and prove the Existence and Viability of a deposit and get taken out big a major looking to advance the project. In rare instances they develop the mine themselves. So using PE ratio and Revenue as a qualifier is one of the stupidest things I've heard of. 

Similarly Stock price and market-capitalization are covered by the fact that it's an Exploration company. By nature they shouldn't be large cap though there's some exceptions. 

The only one that has some merit is insider purchasing but that's discussed in share structure and is only a small part of the equation. 
*
Discuss Instead when Evaluating As Pump & Dump*
Share Structure
Marketing Plan
Excessive Marketing and Consulting Fee spend against Peers
Geology & economic Viability of the Property Itself
Management team's Previous History


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Fain said:


> This is an extremely bizarre list of "red flags" you've come up with to classify it as a Pump & Dump and made me smile.
> 
> Firstly exploration companies are not revenue-producing. Their job is to drill and prove the Existence and Viability of a deposit and get taken out big a major looking to advance the project. In rare instances they develop the mine themselves. So using PE ratio and Revenue as a qualifier is one of the stupidest things I've heard of.
> 
> ...


Let's face it, I'm not going to spend a bunch of time doing detailed research when this guy only comes here posting penny stocks that seem like pump & dumps. My goal is to point out to naive investors who might be reading the forum, that they should not believe all the sunny outlooks for these crappy Venture exchange penny stocks. 

But having said that, don't you think that existing for over 10 years and never making a single penny in revenue is suspicious AF? I do. If they are any good at exploration they should have found something by now. Mind you, I'm no expert. But I would never buy this for my own portfolio.


----------



## Fain (Oct 11, 2009)

Spudd said:


> Let's face it, I'm not going to spend a bunch of time doing detailed research when this guy only comes here posting penny stocks that seem like pump & dumps. My goal is to point out to naive investors who might be reading the forum, that they should not believe all the sunny outlooks for these crappy Venture exchange penny stocks.
> 
> But having said that, don't you think that existing for over 10 years and never making a single penny in revenue is suspicious AF? I do. If they are any good at exploration they should have found something by now. Mind you, I'm no expert. But I would never buy this for my own portfolio.


Again it's a low energy claim without Due Diligence or anything supporting it, adds nothing at all and would most likely get you banned in most investing forums. Especially when you add the "Pump & Dump" accusation to the mix which goes beyond investment merits and alleges criminal or borderline criminal behaviour on behalf of the management.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Fain said:


> Again it's a low energy claim without Due Diligence or anything supporting it, adds nothing at all and would most likely get you banned in most investing forums. Especially when you add the "Pump & Dump" accusation to the mix which goes beyond investment merits and alleges criminal or borderline criminal behaviour on behalf of the management.


Well, that's where we disagree. This guy posts PR releases from numerous different penny stock companies and I think it's pretty clear he's paid to do so. In my opinion he should be banned, not me.


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

Renforth Resources says its twin hole program at Parbec supports historical assays

Renforth Resources Inc (CSE:RFR) (OTCQB:RFHRF) CEO Nicole Brewster tells Proactive it has successfully completed the final twin hole, with multiple mineralized intervals at its Parbec project in Quebec. 

Brewster says that one of the intervals included 11.75 metres (m) assaying 3.3 grams per ton (g/t) gold, which also included 1.75m at 15.53 g/t gold. Renforth’s drill program was planned to twin, infill and undercut historic drill holes at Parbec, to support a rebuild of the geological model and a resource estimate restatement.


----------



## Rich Day (May 13, 2021)

Spudd said:


> Well, that's where we disagree. This guy posts PR releases from numerous different penny stock companies and I think it's pretty clear he's paid to do so. In my opinion he should be banned, not me.


Fain I agree with you. Reading SPUDD it's very much limited to SCAM, PUMP & DUMP.
He is posting to warn naive investors......WOW......I did reply to him and he went crying to the moderator.
Poor guy, this site will help him to acquire new words [potential spam link removed by moderator]


----------



## moderator2 (Sep 20, 2017)

Spudd said:


> Well, that's where we disagree. This guy posts PR releases from numerous different penny stock companies and I think it's pretty clear he's paid to do so. In my opinion he should be banned, not me.


I have given Rich Day a temporary ban and warned him, to stop promoting and pumping stocks.

This is a lot more like spam than legitimate contributions to CMF. I agree with you @Spudd


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Just saw this thread - temporary ban? Might want to re-think that to a "permanent" one based on his last (hopefully) post #12 referring Spudd to acquire new words as an immigrant. Does the guy have a thing against immigrants too?


----------

